
A terminal-based, open source speed reader - jstrieb
https://github.com/pasky/speedread
======
aarohmankad
This is really cool!

I'd love to the idea to seek through the content. (Maybe through the parens
keys?)

For me, it would ideally show a sentence (or x chars) both before and after.
Or maybe a view similar to less?

